# Happy World Rat Day



## Marie5656 (Apr 4, 2018)

*Many here know I am a rat person.  Just starting this rat thread for World Rat Day.

*


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 4, 2018)

:lol: Happy Rat Day Maria. That’s cute!


----------



## Falcon (Apr 4, 2018)

I've known some very nice  white  lab rats; very friendly !    Certainly can't fault them for being born that way.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 4, 2018)

Yay!


----------



## Granny B. (Apr 5, 2018)

Marie, I'm a rat person too!  So nice to know another one.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 5, 2018)

I think they are cute. Wouldn't mind having one but don't want to leave it alone while we travel.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Apr 5, 2018)

I had a couple of rats as pets when I was a kid. The were lab rejects.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Toomuchstuff (Apr 8, 2018)

My next pet is going to be a rat ! They're adorable


----------

